

Node.js v0.4.9 released - philipDS
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/06/29/node-v0-4-9/

======
tmcw
Sweet, they fixed a bug I reported:
<https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/562>

------
maw
_#1087 Disabling SSL compression disabled with early OpenSSLs._

Why didn't they use no triple negatives neither?

~~~
mwill
If I understand right it means that SSL compression is disabled by early
OpenSSL versions so they are disabling it in node (presumably for
compatibility?)

I may have misunderstood. I can't actually think of a better way to word that.

~~~
maw
If your interpretation is correct, how about "When trying to use compression
with old versions of openssl, return/throw an error"? Or, if no error happens,
maybe "Make trying to use compression with old versions of openssl a no-op"
would do.

~~~
chopsueyar
I will make the appropriate changes. We appreciate your feedback.

------
selectnull
Improved docs. Always a good feature. There are still some "still working on
it" sections, but there is also new stuff there.

Good work guys...

------
va_coder
Are there plans to take advantage of multiple cores automatically? Couldn't it
do something like Nginx and spread the workload to multiple cores?

~~~
tmcw
Might want to check out Cluster - <http://learnboost.github.com/cluster/>

(won't belabor the point about node/v8's architecture and multi-cores/systems)

~~~
va_coder
Thanks for the link.

I guess I'm trying to figure out why there's so much excitement about a server
that is not designed to spread the workload to multiple cores for you.

~~~
mcantelon
It doesn't do _everything_ , but it's exciting for a number of reasons.

1) Javascript is a nice, powerful language. It's easy to find JS programmers.
Bonus: you can share code between the server and browser.

2) Node provides a clean slate for server-side web dev: fresh, largely
asynchronous libraries delivered via a well-designed package manager (npm)
that I don't cry when I have to use.

3) It's an accessible way to program asynchronous server-side TCP/IP
applications. Socket.io (WebSocket sever with multiple transports to fallback
to) is an example of why this is useful.

The lack of interprocess communication that would help parallelize tasks
between cores is the one thing that's lacking. AFAIK there are plans to
address this (although given Erlang's maturity it will likely still be
superior for this use-case) but even without that Node is very, very useful to
many people right now.

------
AntiRush
Unfortunately the fix for this bug:
<https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/767> didn't seem make it in. It is in
0.5.0pre though, and I've found it quite useful.

